# Internet slow, Modem lights blinking 100 times per second



## Nascarfan13 (Jan 27, 2009)

Alright I am no pro at networking, and I know barely anything about routers or modems except how to port forward. but since friday my internet has been really slow, I mean not even loading pages fully, and my internet is usually really fast, I have DSL, I have noticed that while this is going on the lights on the modem right under "internet" have been blinking unbelievably fast, and when I unplug the ethernet cord from my computer thats connected to the router, which is connected to the modem, the lights stop blinking instantly....the lights also stop blinking when I restart my computer, or completely turn off my computer....so maybe its a bad ethernet port on my computer?


Another thing is, I have port forwarded tons of ports for the ability to host game servers on my computer, so it could be that someone is using those ports to ultimatly use the bandwidth on my router/modem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That sounds like malware to me.



Please follow the instructions here: Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------



## imafunchic2 (Sep 12, 2008)

Go to www.malwarebytes.com and download the free version. Install it and run it and if you have any 'ware' problems it will find them. follow the steps to remove the malware/spyware and make sure you completely delete. (by going into the quarantined tab and hitting the delete)


----------

